# Open Mic/Stage in Markham/Richmond Hill area



## hammer744 (Feb 4, 2006)

Hey, does anyone know of any open stage/mic nights in the Markham or Richmond Hill area? I'd like to get back into some 'informal' playing after my band folded up earlier this year.

Thanx,

Jeff.


----------

